# first ice



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

30 day is putting us on around the first! U know how that goes boys and girls!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fingers still crossed hoping for Dec. 21st


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got my fingers crossed, my toes crossed and my eyes crossed!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

2 to 4in in mid michigan


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Spoke to a buddy he said houghton lake is progressing well he has been walking on his pond at his house in Michigan but not fishing yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Seen Houghton lake has 2in. Might have to do Christmas a week early and take a trip over the holidays.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Careful on that early ice. I have seen people fall in and it looks like it is cold!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dont miss waiting for the 2 weeks of ice fishing down there, we've been walking on up here (Duluth) since Nov 18. That said, all of you should invest in a Frabill I Float jacket. Picked one up this year, insanely warm and I hope I never has to put it to its intended use. Also doubles as a great jacket/pfd for late season musky


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Brad I don't recommend it. Unless you are one of those crazy Finns who hops from the sauna to a hole cut in the ice.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Been in 3 times already


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Went thru during the last part of 2017-2018 season., not fond of going in again either


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I went through last year too. And I knew that bad spot was there too. Always think safety. A good lesson for me, even at my age.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I warned someone last year about thin ice. I was sitting on 3.5" of ice in a little "bay" and the ice thinned out to 2" or less just outside of the bay. Dude wouldn't heed the warning (he was a VERY large guy) and was not spudding. I actually can't believe how far he made it across the really thin stuff before he went in. 

I really did try hard to stop the guy......told him to fish right next to me if he wanted to....just to be on some "safer" stuff, but he wasn't havin' any of that. He didn't even proceed with caution....He proceeded as if I said the hot bite was out in the middle of the lake.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Man you guys gotta be careful. Spud every other step, wear a pfd, loosen the boots and always have picks.
Glad youre all here to type about it. 

Up here its all about the bone head that tries to take their 3/4 ton out on 8 inches of ice.


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

When in Wisconsin two rules for ice fishing be the first n last to drive on the lakes n find the weed line


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

On way home from work work stopped by local res. And it's 80 percent locked up and should finish locking up tonight. Unfortunately I doubt it will build enough ice to walk on by the next warm up.. hopefully the forecast changes and doesn't get as warm to open it back up.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Crossed the causeway at mosquito and Ladont today, no ice visible on Mosquito and a little bit in the southeast side of Ladont


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

TopRaider15 said:


> Man you guys gotta be careful. Spud every other step, wear a pfd, loosen the boots and always have picks.
> Glad youre all here to type about it.
> 
> Up here its all about the bone head that tries to take their 3/4 ton out on 8 inches of ice.


Loosen the boot strings in a good one, that’s a new one to me. Thx


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Weather forcast for Dec 11-18th doesn't look too promising for ICE BEFORE XMAS.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The east end of Moggy is froze-over.
Main lake about 80%.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It won't take much of a Polar Vortez to freeze those lakes and thicken the ice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Heard North Res & Nesmith of the PLX had skim ice on Saturday 12/8., but figure it'll be gone by the next weekend.

Guess my prediction of Dec 21st is KAHPOOT, but still hoping we have ice between Christmas & New Years.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nearly 2 inches along the shore and just a few open areas here on findlay today.
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Went to Spencer Lake Sunday 12/9 (closest lake to me). 1.5ish/close to 2". Very clear, hard ice but not good enough for me to actually walk out (took ice measurements from the fishing dock). It was a great start for only a couple days of true cold weather. The extended forecast upsets me every time I look at it. 4-5 nights straight in the teens and day time temps below freezing will build us the ice we need but who knows when we're going to get it


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

icebucketjohn said:


> Heard North Res & Nesmith of the PLX had skim ice on Saturday 12/8., but figure it'll be gone by the next weekend.
> 
> Guess my prediction of Dec 21st is KAHPOOT, but still hoping we have ice between Christmas & New Years.
> 
> View attachment 285183


North Reservoir locked up Monday December 10


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Checked Ross Lake and both Lakes in Scioto Trails they weren’t quite locked up yet. This is will be my first year really ice fishing and it can’t come soon enough!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Early to mid January.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

what is the minimum you guys will go out on, I'm 240lbs I usually want to see 5 inches.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

There be Ice-fishing going on at palm road today! 2” more in some spots.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Get um!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*TOO THIN* for us "Santa Claus" type guys.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> what is the minimum you guys will go out on, I'm 240lbs I usually want to see 5 inches.


Not all ice is created equal. Say you get 5-6 days with lows around 0 and no precipitation which makes that beautiful clear black ice 3 inches is plenty. If you have more variable temps, some snow and the ice is white youll need 4-5, usually 2 inches of white crappy ice on top of 3 inches of good clear ice.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It’s good to be back on the water!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> It’s good to be back on the water!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a call bud got a new phone and lost contacts


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice I can't wait to get on ice


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## missing fishing (Oct 12, 2017)

I have not been on ice since moving to SW Ohio from Minnesota five years ago. My ice cleats are rusted, my strikemaster is chafing to know if there is anywhere in Ohio where it can once again drill through 36 inches of hard water. Actually, it would be happy to chew on five or six inches of ice.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Upper red lake has 8 inches of ice


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobber,unlike you most of us weigh more than 110lbs so not quite thick enough for us.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

flyphisherman said:


> I warned someone last year about thin ice. I was sitting on 3.5" of ice in a little "bay" and the ice thinned out to 2" or less just outside of the bay. Dude wouldn't heed the warning (he was a VERY large guy) and was not spudding. I actually can't believe how far he made it across the really thin stuff before he went in.
> I really did try hard to stop the guy......told him to fish right next to me if he wanted to....just to be on some "safer" stuff, but he wasn't havin' any of that. He didn't even proceed with caution....He proceeded as if I said the hot bite was out in the middle of the lake.


Must have been the same dude a few years ago we saw at Punderson! Comes out while we were on the "good ice"(shucks, it was only waste deep anyhow!) as far as we dared as it thinned out fast and appreciably just past where we stopped near the weedline. We told him the ice was iffy beyond where we were. He grumbled something about "sissys", marches out to the middle, perhaps 200 yds past us then went thru! Drags himself out(all his stuff sank!) and come running past us again headed for the car heater! Had he not gotten out, I don't think we could(or would!) have chanced it! Glad we didn't have to find out!! You(still) can't "fix" Stupid!


----------

